# Frog info Please !!!



## kodakira (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi 

My name is Catherine I doing an animal management degree and as part of an assignment I need some info on frogs

Can anybody point me in the right direction to information or journals on the 

Structure of the male and female reproductive tracts
Gametogenesis
Reproductive cycles
Fertilisation
Embryonic developement
Parturition
and any hormones used in these processes

The only info I can find is very basic or nothing at all. I require slightly more in depth info 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thankyou in advance and best wishes

Catherine


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Catherine,

Your college library should have a copy of Biology of Amphibians by Duellman and Trueb as that should have the information you need. (You might be able to get the exact information you need via the preview option on Amazon.)..

Journals that cover most of that information are going to be pretty old as a lot of that was worked out many many years ago. 

Ed


----------



## kodakira (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Ed

Thankyou so much for your reply.

I am in England and unfortunately the college libary is shut at the present time and to be honest it is a very poor libary.

Getting a little worried about getting the info required.

Thankyou again, it is very much appreciated

Catherine


----------



## tasteslikechicken (Sep 8, 2009)

Most developmental bio texts will go through/compare development of Xenopus (African clawed frogs) to chicks/mice/flies/urchins. 

Just pulled the Gilbert off the shelf- amphibians have their own chapter.


----------

